# Katie @ 18 weeks



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Katie at 18 weeks


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

Having watched these puppies from the beginning all I can say is wow. Beautiful puppy growing up into an amazing dog. I wish all of the best to you and Katie, you can see the potential just oozing from that puppy.


----------

